# What Did You Do Last Night?



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe this can even end up being stickied. Just a thread to share with everyone what you did last night. Not only will it give other users insight into the types of things you personally like to do, it will also hopefully spur users to try out what you did, if they can, and are inclined to like similar things.

My first entry from last night:

We went and saw a band from Ireland, Grada. https://www.gradamusic.com/ Very nice sound, almost a Celtic/jazz type fusion sound. The quintet includes a gent on the double bass. Really adds something special.

We hit our usual hang out at about 11pm for some nosh and had a bottle of 2003 Sea Smoke Southing pinot noir. Excellent bottle of wine, can be purchased for about $50. No acid to mention, light tannin, huge nose of fruit and berry, same taste. After the bottle had been opened about an hour, strong notes of spice and pepper came out.

So there's the idea. Grada is touring, if they come to your town and you like live Celtic bands, you have an event to go see. I also gave a quick review on a nice bottle of wine, if you like CA pinots, you have a bottle to look for. So in telling each other what we're up to, we give each other info that might benefit each other.

Cheers


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Worked...got home too late to go out...nuked some left over canelonni, cracked open a couple of Heinekens, watched Survivorman, played Wii for a few minutes...went to bed...

...man...I hate working weekends...


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Mi esposa and I attended a 40th birthday party for a local judge (esposa is a lawyer). We stopped by for about an hour and then headed off to a local steakhouse/bar that has live music on the weekends (Sullivans). Did a bit of dancin' for a couple of hours, had a couple of martini's (me) and a glass of wine (her), then came home to relieve the baby sitter.

It's sometimes tough once you reach a certain age to find places to go out dancing where you don't feel like a chaperone at a high school dance. There's a new place near our house called Martini Park that some guys from Vegas opened. They're trying to make it into a chain concept of suburban neighborhood martini bars for the 35-60 set (more disposable income doncha know). They opened the first one in Plano and just recently opened the second one in Chicago. We've been there a few times, but it's a bit...I don't know...Hollywood, if you know what I mean. It's great for people watching, but it got old after the first few times.

We like Sullivan's better. The crowd is more our speed. We have been trying to get out there a couple of times a month.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mark,

We have a Sullivan's here too. They have a live jazz trio every Thursday on their bar/lounge side. They run $5 martini and $5 entree specials too. We hit it with friends about two times a month.

I agree, finding an interesting and agreeable venue for professional couples, 35-60, can be hard. It seems most places are either for younger crowds or for the "40 and divorced" type crowd. Tucson has just started to develop a night scene for our crowd in the last four years or so and has really caught up fast. Luckily for us, it basically coincided with us hitting that age and income bracket.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

We had friends over for dinner. Grilled chicken and vegetable kabobs, drank fantastic wine, showed off the new patio and landscaping in the back yard and generally enjoyed the warm glow of good friends and lively conversation. Topped off the evening with a Fuente Hemmingway cigar and some Glenrothes.

P.S. We don't have a Sullivans in KC, but I always enjoy them when I travel.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Good Topic...........Well.......Sat night the 25th I got stuck working at my younger brothers Wrestling Memorabilia Show until 1AM and having dinner at a local diner.....but

the 24th was my b'day......got myself a hair cut in midtown followed by a cool dinner at Sakagura.....a real cool Japanese Sake bar/restaurant under an office bldg in midtown.....can get $$$$ quickly....a few $100 bottles of Sake ($0 for me  ) and some great food....lots of little dishes, highlights included tuna sashimi with grated yam, tempura enoki mushrooms, chicken meatballs, a wonderful thin sliced duck apetizer, a tuna tartare with caviar, a thin sliced beef dish and a fatty stewed pork shoulder apetizer, all really good!.....We followed that with a dive bar before being able to get into "Death & Co." a hoity-toity village lave where 6 drinks were about $100...I had a "Black Market Manhattan" (infused with some black-tea vermouth?) very strong but interesting, cool place but the staff were typical NY, rude uptight etc. As the only one in my party actually from the city of NY I find it increasingly odd how mellow I am, relatively speaking. Went to one more dive-ish type bar, I looked at a beer I could not drink. Finished the night with a cigar (I don't smoke, I miust have looked like an idiot) it was a "Romeo and Juliet", is that a good one? At this point it was three-AM, it smelled and I was happy not to burn anything. A fun time. I also have an eccentric, to say the least, group of friends. Highly odd, some make $$$$$$ and others are on public assistance. I am also mystified as to how I am a typical Long Island Jewish boy with a ton of Indian/Asian/Nigerian friends and maybe 1 or 2 Jewish friends. Not that there is anything wrong, it just makes it hard picking a place that satisfies everyones tastes/financial ability. 

Too much time to think about these things, I need a job fast, my mother framed my JD (for her more than me) now I need a place to hang it!


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Mark,
> 
> We have a Sullivan's here too. They have a live jazz trio every Thursday on their bar/lounge side. They run $5 martini and $5 entree specials too. We hit it with friends about two times a month.


The one here in Dallas has 2 bars. They have a smaller bar with a patio that has a jazz trio pretty much every night (at least every night I've been in there). Then they have a separate room called "Ringside at Sullivans" which is only open on Thurs-Sat (except for private parties). This has a bar and a stage and often has cover bands and dancing.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> P.S. We don't have a Sullivans in KC, but I always enjoy them when I travel.


Yeah, but you've got Capital Grille, so life can't be *that* bad, now can it?

That said, we don't have Sullivans in STL either (which is fine because we have a new and very nice Ruth's Chris) but I have enjoyed the one in Raleigh, NC when I've traveled there.

Back on topic with my apologies . . .

The wife was down with a horrid case of bronchitis so I whipped myself up a Caesar salad topped with the last of the chicken breasts I grill up and try to keep in reserve for just such an occasion, set to the task of marinating another batch (48 hours in my homemade marinade), baked up a small batch of oat bran dark chocolate chip muffins, put my daughters (5 and 2) to bed, watched a little CNBC and submitted my entry for Esquire's grooming contest https://https://www.esquire.com/sweepstakes/2026.

All in all a pretty average weeknight in the H household.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

After a day of fairly fruitless shopping (I only got a pair of sneakers, some socks, and a pair of wristbands), I went out for pizza with some people, then went over to my friends house for a smoke, He had some Caciques, not my favorite cigar, but these were aged for like 10 years, and he couldnt stop talking about them...actually, they were really good...caught the last bit of Art Class, drew a grafitti version of "Shalom" in Hebrew...visited my parents for a while, went out for fried egg sandwiches with my Sister, then went home...cracked open a few Heineken lights, watched Survivorman, then went to bed...

typical night off in the middle of the week for me...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Put in the typical 10 hour day, had some nice pasta to heat up from the night before, cracked a bottle of 2003 Iron Horse pn. Watched "No Reservations" off TiVo. 

I hope I win the lottery, that sounded like a perfect day above except for the "typical 10 hour day" part!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> Yeah, but you've got Capital Grille, so life can't be *that* bad, now can it?


No complaints here. They grill up this fantastic strip steak encrusted in ground decaf Kona (medium-rare, of course)...one of life's great pleasures.

Last night....watched TV, answered e-mails and ate warmed-over grilled vegetables, smoked almonds, some good cheddar and a Scotch...as I waited for my wife to return from a company function. I can guarantee you the food I foraged from our 'fridge was better and more plentiful than the cr*p Delta airlines tried to force on me on my flight back earlier that day.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I fixed dinner tonight, cut the grass, watched the Backyardigans with my wife and our 15 month old, gave him a bath, read a book to him and put him to bed. Later I watched the Cardinals get pounded by Houston.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

After I got home, I BBQd pork chops, went out shopping with my wife (found a beautiful Loro Piana cashmere houndstooth jacket for $250 at Nordstrom Rack, one size too large for me  Cleaned up the kitchen, hung up some copper tiles in the library, watched the last episode of Top Chef, had a cup of tea and played a quick game of Unreal Tournament 2004, took a shower and went to bed.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Since I am a minister, I got home later than usual (it being a Wednesday night) watched This Old House on DIY and then hit the sack. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Thursday night, did a prix fixe dinner at my favorite spot. Four courses, five wines. The highlights were the first course, smoked scallop done cerviche with tabouleh, avocado, avocado aioli, and roasted red pepper pesto paired with 2005 Laetitia Estate Chad and the third course, pistachio, poblano, duxcelle stuffed tenderloin of beef with roasted garlic pimento mashers and chipotle demi glace paired with a Robert Hall merlot, 2004.

It has been a killer week at work, the meal was a nice break but I felt like crap Friday morning. Too old, out too late, drank too much wine!


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

great thread! Finished a long case in the OR and seeing a few patients, picked up my son from school (first week in first grade at the all boy's school here), and ultimately met my wife and daughter after ballet practice to grab a quick bite at a local tex-mex establishment. Wife was on call and went in for a delivery. I took the kids for ice cream and headed home to wind down, relax and watch mindless tv with them before getting everyone to bed.

tonite i will take my son to the FC Dallas vs DC United game and try to keep it relatively early nite as i have a 15 mile run in the morning....


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Relaxing night to a long, long week last night. Two nights prior I took two lamb steaks and put garlic slivers in slices in the meat, rubbed in rosemary and pepper, put 'em in a ziplock bag and drizzled in olive oil. I grilled them, five minutes a side, let rest 10 mins wrapped in foil. Sides were garlic couscous and sauteed mushrooms, and a nice, light malbec from Argentina.

Tonight...Mark, you there? Our 10th anniversary together, dinner at Sullivan's


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Worked, hung around chatting too long and missed my train...had to wait like 20 minutes, didnt get home till like 0100...by that time I was beat...some people stopped by after the clubs closed, so we had a few brews, they left, and just as I'm getting ready to turn in...a #$%**@# frog goes hopping across my living room floor (I hate those slimy little bastards, I call them jumping cockroaches), so that's another 20 minutes to catch him and put him outside (I didnt want to find it inside my slippers in the morning or something)...I'm sure that if somebody would've seen me they'd have thought I was nuts...

so at this point it's almost 5 in the morning, I consider just staying up all night so I don't lose half of my Saturday, but bed was calling my name...so that's where I ended up until noon today...aaah well...at least tonight I might finally be able to go out...


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Exercised, quick dinner, worked on a paper (assisted by *amazing* espresso I brought back with me from my trip to Costa Rica), NYT crossword, bed.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband has been away at school but came home for the long weekend. 

I made lasagna and caprese salad and we opened a nice bottle of shiraz/syrah. We spent a lot of time on the terrace just chatting.

Before he arrived home at 8pm... I spent four hours on a conference call for my league's fantasy football draft.  Represent!


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Another couple with their children came over for a brief swim and appetizers. Took the kids out for a bite to a local Tex-Mex eatery. The children (5 total) were reasonably well behaved. Nevertheless, the waitress was very good and accomodating. Great meal, great fun. Even got some adult conversation in....


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Took a three mile walk and watched my beloved Tigers lose a game they should have won. (After University of Michigan's astounding upset loss, it was a bit much to bear! (Sigh.))


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Spent yesterday and last night on the boat with the fam. Did a bit of sailing. The winds were light and we used the "Iron Genoa" much of the day, but the winds built to 7-8 knots in the afternoon and we were able to make 3-5.5 knots for a good chunk of the afternoon. Not blazing, but at least we were sailing.

Found a cove and anchored out last night. Very peaceful. A couple of the marina's at our lake had fireworks shows last night. They were left over from the 4th of July when the lake was flooded and everything shut down. The major one we couldn't see from our anchorage (and didn't want to fight the traffic to get over to it). The other one though was perfectly visible (though probably 10-12 miles away) through the mouth of our little cove. Played board games with the kids and sipped a couple of cold ones. Nice way to spend an evening if I do say so. Wind was calm all night so I didn't have the waves to rock me to sleep.

Woke up early, brought the boat back to the slip. Drove home, showered and now I'm back in the office on a holiday working on finishing up a big project.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Saturday dinner at Sullivan's, for our 10 year anniversary, was fantastic. 

We started off thanking the benefits of our intrepid Rover, as just as we left, a monsoon of astounding intensity hit! It was so bad, I had to maneuver around two cars that had been abandoned in water covering the road at a couple of washes! Thank god that little switch gives us another 5" of lift.

First, we ordered and had decanted, a 2003 BV Georges de Latour. Nice wine. Dinner was Sullivan's usual excellent meal.

After that we wandered over to our usual haunt, had a few wines, chatted with some friends, then called it a night.

I am looking forward to celebrating our 20th


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Last night: working.

Night before: not allowed to tell. Someone under 21 might be reading this. 

Cheers,
A.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

mowed my lawn


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Got our luggage dug out from the closet where I have it stored. Tonight, planning "the pack".


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Had a couple glasses of wine and a cigarette with my wife and complained to each other about how our days went (and how hard it is to get back in a work "mindset" after a long holiday weekend). Ate dinner. Read through a contract and went to bed. Typical evening.

Where are you headed, Wayfarer? Off to pay a visit to Howard?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Where are you headed, Wayfarer? Off to pay a visit to Howard?


No, I'm afraid there will be no mythical quests this year. Headed to Ontario to visit family and friends.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Will you get your poutine fix while up there? Sounds vaguely obscene when worded that way.

Karl


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Where are you headed, Wayfarer? Off to pay a visit to Howard?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Was going to just chill "ghetto style" (a couple of tall boys and some chicken wings) last night, but just as I'm getting ready to step out, my doorbell rings, it's a friend of mine whom I grew up with, he and I have remained in contact, though we don't really "kick it" anymore, any-who...his old lady was working late, so we went out to this italian restaurant with sexy waitresses who always bring you free beer (you can be assured that a good tip was left last night). had a good old time just catching up, later we drove around to some of the places that we used to get into trouble at...around this time, his GF was on her way home, so we parted ways, I went home, watched TiVi for a while, made a few phone calls, and went to sleep...


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> Will you get your poutine fix while up there? Sounds vaguely obscene when worded that way.
> 
> Karl


Poutine *is* vaguely obscene . . . . . . and oh so delicious.

Back on topic: Spent the early part of the evening locked in an interminable game of UNO with the wife and our 5 year old daughter while our 2 year old daughter spent an equally interminable amount of time on her "potty seat." Fortunately the mission was accomplished on both counts - someone finally won the game and the little one had a successful effort in the chair. Following the evening tuck-in's I whipped up an egg white fritatta with odds and ends from the fridge, rifled through the Wall St. Journal from yesterday as well as Saturday's "Pursuits" section and watched the 1988 Fiesta Bowl on Fox Sports Southeast.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Worked late and saw my beloved Tigers pull out their game in the 11th inning.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Played in my doubles league. Lost 7-5, 6-3 (served well, though). Was overjoyed to learn the Cubs won when I got back home. Up until 1 a.m. sorting through mountains of e-mails from a new client.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Dug the luggage out, started thinking about all we need to pack. Made some open faced roast beef sandwiches with sauteed mushrooms and provalone cheese on top wih horse radish.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Indulged in takeout from Cheeburger Cheeburger (the 10 oz, medium, w/American cheese, ranch dressing and sauteed mushrooms plus an order of fries), wallowed in guilt and heartburn for the remainder of the evening and watched The Blues Brothers Movie.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. H,

For shame! When watching the Blues Brothers one has to eat fried chicken. Dry white toast is also acceptable.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Is not a *whole* fried chicken required? Not sure, been many years.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

*FOUR *whole fried chickens. I don't think Chicagoans are known for their healthy eating habits


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

jbmcb said:


> *FOUR *whole fried chickens. I don't think Chicagoans are known for their healthy eating habits


...and a Coke.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

this thread should be sticky-ed...

anywho...

Went to the HS football game with my family (it was my sister's very first game as a varsity cheerleader)...went out for a quick bite with my grandma and my uncle...went home, somebody came over, popped a few bottles of POP (my new "everyday" champagne)...and watched curb your enthusiasm...then putzed around on the computer for a while before going to bed...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This is awful, Gabba, but I figured your evening would overwhelm mine. (I was young once - - -)

I was really tired after having a tube inserted in my ear. I watched my beloved Tigers beat the Mariners and then went to bed.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> This is awful, Gabba, but I figured your evening would overwhelm mine. (I was young once - - -)
> 
> I was really tired after having a tube inserted in my ear. I watched my beloved Tigers beat the Mariners and then went to bed.


I find that Friday, for whatever reason is amature night, I prefer to stay in on Friday night and then do it big...er um...bigger...on Saturday...


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

GG: I wish I could do it "big" any nite, but that is life. The Mrs and I actually had a babysitter and neither of us was on call. Went to dinner and a movie. I had an 18 mile run this morning and could not make it a late one. Nevertheless, we went and saw 2 Days in Paris with Julia Delpy and Adam Goldberg. Excellent. I loved it. Typical of Goldberg's wit and cynicism. Similar genre to Delpy's Before and After Sunset movies with Ethan Hawke. I find her sexy. Got up at 430am and went running at 530. A bunch of hills and humidity, but it was a good run.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Attended the fair in my wife's hometown (small-town America at its best!). Watched the parade, ate a grilled cheeseburger and washed it down with several Becks. Of course, I kept excusing myself to go check college football scores to see how my favorite teams were faring (and to see how much money I was winning and losing)!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

It's been fun so far here in Windsor Ontario. Monday night was 2 for 1 wings at Hurricane's by the University, along with mucho Old Vienna beer. Night cap at the Dominion House. Yesterday was roast duck and sliced beef in black bean sauce with fried ho fun. Then in the evening over to a friend's by the river for a BBQ and huge quantities of manhattans with Wisers whisky. Today was lunch at BIN 151 and tonight will be a quick dinner at a Swiss Chalet. Tomorrow, VIA up to GTA for the day.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Had a bottle of Chablis and watched old British sitcoms. "Yes Prime Minister" and others.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Last night:spanish homework online

Tonight: biology homework online

Oh the busy life of a college student.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

kicked back...made a huge dinner (my parents came over)...I made roasted corn, turkey meatballs with a ginger glaze, Jamaican rice and peas, and Bammy...then went grocery shopping, put stuff away, cracked open a Moosehead (I usually stay far far away from Canadian beers, but this is the exception), and now I'm fooling around ont he comp, I'll probably do that for an hour or so before I see what's on TiVi, and eventually go to bed...oop...Family Guy is on...G2G...


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

The lady of the house and I went to our first ballroom dancing lesson. We had a great time. Waltz and Rhumba


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Traveling with a client. Ate almond-crusted talapia for dinner, had a Chivas on the rocks, and went back to the hotel for a fun night of reading e-mails and watching baseball. I live a charmed life.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*GTA Dinner*

The travels continue. Just finished some time in the Toronto area. We were taken to dinner by an old high school chum and his wife. They are doing well, having founded their own law office. They chose the CN Tower restaurant "360". The food is only passable but the wine list is good, the view is, as you can imagine, incredible, and the best part is by-passing all tourist lines for a VIP elevator right to the restaurant. Here is a pic of our dinner view for the evening.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Beautiful view. Now I'm almost ashamed to admit that I went out to the Ethiopian restaurant, did some walking, watched the Tiger game and fell asleep in the 8th inning.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Wife took my daughter and 4 other girls to a hotel for the evening as a b-day party and an evening of primping and girl things.

My 6 year old son and I went to dinner with a classmate and his parents (Mexican) and went to their Friday school football game. He is at an all boys prep school. They start 'em early... It is like Friday night lights.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Went to the HS football game to watch my sister cheer (sure as heck didn't go to watch my old team get spanked)...afterwards, I went home, I was too tired to invite company over, so I just had a few brews, made a few phone calls, worked on a project I've been working on for a little while now, watched TV and went to bed...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Took much of my family out to eat at Il Gabbiano in Windsor, on Erie Street, which is the heart of Little Italy in Windsor. Great food and service, I highly recommend it to anyone attempting fine dining in Windsor.

This is a shot I took yesterday of the Renaissance Center in Detroit taken from the Windsor side of the Detroit River.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

There's a revolving restaurant at the top of the Renaissance Center. That's a lot of fun.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Got home from my two week vacation back in Canada. Made two piles of clothes, one laundry, one cleaners. Went to the cleaners to drop off and pick up. Picked up dinner at El Charro's (two carne seca plates), picked up a bottle of Berringer Estate white zin. Ate dinner, sorted two weeks of mail, drank wine, went to bed.

*sigh* I so wish I was independently wealthy. Work again on Monday.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> *sigh* I so wish I was independently wealthy. Work again on Monday.


You and me both...

Went to dinner at Sahara (this little Medeteranian [sp?] joint in town)...came home putzed around a bit on the computer. Played dominoes, drank, hung out, drank, sat in the hottub for a while, drank, drank some more, went to bed...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Finished off laundry from my trip. Made beans and weeners with maple baked beans and buffalo meat hotdogs. Watched a very silly movie, Blades of Glory, and then went to bed. Almost ready for work tomorrow


----------

